
2KB JavaScript animation library - benjamindc
https://github.com/bendc/animateplus
======
ricardobeat
None of the examples work in Safari/iOS, despite it self advertising as "well
suitable for the mobile web".

~~~
migueloller
It might be because it requires transpilation [1].

[1] [https://github.com/bendc/animateplus#browser-
support](https://github.com/bendc/animateplus#browser-support)

~~~
Can_Not
I wonder what size it will be after transpile?

------
rglover
For those not in the know, this was posted/created by Benjamin De Cock who is
responsible for many of Stripe's marketing site animations. Cool to see this
here :)

------
lostgame
Might’ve considered transpiling first so it doesn’t give the illusion of being
horribly broken. :3

------
jazoom
Straightforward documentation. Nice API. Small size. Good performance. I think
I might use this. Thanks!

~~~
CodeWriter23
You might want to try the demos in Safari on iOS and macOS first.

~~~
jazoom
I use a transpiler. It'll be fine.

------
spython
Not working on Firefox Nightly.

~~~
benjamindc
Cfr. [https://github.com/bendc/animateplus#browser-
support](https://github.com/bendc/animateplus#browser-support)

~~~
ryannevius
While I understand the argument for keeping the library "untranspiled," you
may want to reconsider using this version in the examples. Ideally, examples
should work in the average browser. JMHO.

~~~
sebazzz
I agree. I use Edge, and the only thing I see is a white page. That gives me a
bad impression and I'm already not interested anymore.

~~~
tcd
> I agree. I use Edge,

I think I found the problem. Check caniuse.com for Edge's webplatform score.

Edge: 236

Chrome: 304

Firefox: 298

Yup. You're going to have a bad time with that.

P.S: this should work with Edge16 (requires latest version of Windows 10;
1709)

~~~
sebazzz
I am on Win10/1709 and it really does not work.

------
dclowd9901
Not working on iOS safari 11.1.2

------
JepZ
Last time I used a JS animation library, I used velocity.js

While the performance was good, the main reason I would not use it again, is
because the browser dev-tools do not work with velocity.js.

Does anybody know if you can use e.g. the chrome dev-tools animation tab with
this library?

~~~
simonlc
The reason it doesn't work is because the animations are JS based, the chrome
tool is for CSS animations. I believe velocity has it's own tools for editing
animations, though I've not tried them myself.

------
Introvertuous
Out of curisoity, what would your library provide over the web animations api.

~~~
benjamindc
Spring physics, frame-based callbacks (see the `change()` examples), functions
as values for duration, delay and any property you animate, making staggered
animations easy to create, etc.

~~~
jonahx
Nice. I'd be interested in that and love small footprint libraries. Do you
have a comparison with [http://velocityjs.org/](http://velocityjs.org/) or
other popular alternatives?

~~~
benjamindc
In terms of performance, it outperforms all the animation libraries I’ve tried
( you can compare the stress test linked at the bottom of the page with this
version made with GreenSock: [http://animateplus.com/examples/stress-
test/gsap/](http://animateplus.com/examples/stress-test/gsap/) ). In terms of
weight and parse time, it’s also the fastest afaict. That being said, it’s not
as powerful as GreenSock for example as it mainly focuses on performance and
simplicity.

~~~
codingdave
I just did -- your stress test kept my CPU and GPU at 20-25. GSAP's kept them
at 13-15.

EDIT: More testing -- When I shut down all other tabs, yours dropped down to a
bit lower than GSAP. But I find that a bit odd/concerning that it only
performs better when it is the only thing running.

------
blumomo
Examples in readme not working on latest iOS

~~~
benjamindc
All the examples use the untranspiled version which is comptabile with the
browsers listed here: [https://github.com/bendc/animateplus#browser-
support](https://github.com/bendc/animateplus#browser-support)

------
simlevesque
Nothing works on android 7, latest Chrome.

~~~
petee
Works in Chrome on Android 8.0, but not in Opera (...which is also basically
chrome)

------
chvid
Does not work in Safari (desktop).

~~~
chvid
Probably because you use the ... spread syntax which is not widely
implemented.

